# bushnell banner 6-18x50, blind at dusk



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Twice now this issue has reared it's head. It's on my dad's 22-250, I didn't pick it, he did, but I love the magnification. When the sun is over head, it's great, exactly what you'd need. When it's 4pm and on, if the rifle is facing the sunset at all, it's totally hazy and tonight was totally blind when trying to get a deer in the crosshairs. I couldn't even make out a tree line and all I could see was an opaque haze. This only happens facing the sunset, which also happens to be the only direction it needs to see. I tried to make a sunshade for it out of cardboard to see if that would help, it didnt. Does anyone else have similar issues with a similar scope? Is the only fix throwing dollars at another scope?


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Get a scope sun shade that extend out the font of the scope a ways. That will help.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It didn't help, at least the 6" one I made out of cardboard. I did some reading up and it's called "veiling flare" and it can happen in all brands according to some forums I've read, even zeiss and vortex, just a bad luck thing to some extent. No one has any fixes except replacing the scope. I could try a crazy long shade I guess before dumping the scope.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't say I've had that issue....I try to keep my back to the sun when I can but then again most deer come out well after the sun sets behind the trees....Just have a good pair of binos


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had it before but only when the sun is directly in your face. I usually try to setup my stands to that whether I'm going to hunt it in the morning or evening that I won't have the sun in my face. I'm guessing you were on a higher magnification setting also?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

yep, its worse at 12x and up, but even at the lowest setting i couldnt pick him out. this stand isnt movable either. not sure what to try, reckon i'll sight in another rifle before i go again.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The banner is a low end scope. I've never had this problem with my Bushnell elite scope in direct sunlight. But cheap high power scopes have this problem.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

thats sorta what i figured, guess i know what i'll be spending any Christmas loot on


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

sure said:


> Twice now this issue has reared it's head. It's on my dad's 22-250, I didn't pick it, he did, but I love the magnification. When the sun is over head, it's great, exactly what you'd need. When it's 4pm and on, if the rifle is facing the sunset at all, it's totally hazy and tonight was totally blind when trying to get a deer in the crosshairs. I couldn't even make out a tree line and all I could see was an opaque haze. This only happens facing the sunset, which also happens to be the only direction it needs to see. I tried to make a sunshade for it out of cardboard to see if that would help, it didnt. Does anyone else have similar issues with a similar scope? Is the only fix throwing dollars at another scope?


on a variable power scope the lower the first number the better in low light i.e a 1.5 0r 2.5 once you go higher the worse it will be no matter who makes the scope a 6x is a varmit type scope made for bright sunny days..the 1.5 will give you a extra 20 minutes in the morning/evening....your results may vary...the banner series isn't bad for entry level....you might want to give Nikon a look depending on how much money you want to spend...Lota bang for the buck scope


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

doggfish said:


> on a variable power scope the lower the first number the better in low light i.e a 1.5 0r 2.5 once you go higher the worse it will be no matter who makes the scope a 6x is a varmit type scope made for bright sunny days..the 1.5 will give you a extra 20 minutes in the morning/evening....your results may vary...the banner series isn't bad for entry level....you might want to give Nikon a look depending on how much money you want to spend...Lota bang for the buck scope


+1 on the Nikons, took me a few years, but I eventually weeded out everything but the Nikons on my rifles.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Low quality optics are just that. Low quality...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If you decide to replace the scope I would go with a lower magnification. I can't imagine ever needing 18x. The field of view would be incredibly small and would be extremely difficult to hold steady. I wouldn't go any higher than a 3.5x10.
My scope usually sits on 5.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the magnification. It's perfect for a field. When conditions are right, it can zoom right in on anything at 350+ yards. Turns out nosler isn't making the ammo for the rifle anymore, maybe they will next year, so I can't pull the scope off the rifle since I won't have enough ammo to re-zero a new scope.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Nikon Prostaff 3-9X40. I love that scope but I picked up my dads .270 the other day and he has a MeoPro on that on WOW I WANT ONE!!!!! Also has a vortex that is awesome to but if you don't have a lot of money the Nikon Prostaff is great! I honestly think the 4-12X50 is the perfect option for a hunting scope. Still can zoom out for thos close 20 yard shots and still have enough magnification for a 350-400 yards shot or farther if you get in practice.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Spend a little money and get a Nikon. Want to spend a lot of money, get a IOR or Nightforce. I have Nikon Monarch's on my hunting rifles. I used to have a top of the line IOR, but my eyes couldnt tell a difference.


----------

